# anyone familar with atlantisfamilyfun.com



## djp (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a week at harborside listed here on tg for rent. I was sent an email from atlantisfamilyfun.com saying they saw my ad and that they market retals at harborside and charge a %20 commission only if the unit rents. IS anyone familiar with this group, are they reputable?


----------



## Spence (Dec 22, 2006)

No experience, but their rate of 20% is low by industry standards.  Website looks good.  They want exclusive listings.


----------



## sandrocks (Jun 19, 2007)

Whilst I haven't rented from atlantisfamilyfun.com, I did contact the person who runs the site some time ago for assistance in renting my own unit at harborside.  As he only rented units he owned at that time, he was not able to list my unit but was incredibly helpful in offering guidance and advice that ultimately led to me renting my unit.  Based on my dealings with him and the time he spent assisting someone he didn't know and couldn't make any commission out of, I would highly recommend him.


----------



## mariawolf (Jun 19, 2007)

I have an office co worker who had a unit bought by Atlantis Family fun which they then use to rent out--she said they were great to work with!


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 20, 2007)

*Not good from potential renter's side*

I contacted atlantisfamilyfun regarding a possible rental.  Their prices were much higher than other advertised weeks, so I asked about a possible discount.  I was told it was not possible to discount; I was trying to rent both sides of a lock out unit.  I found them hard to work with, so we pursued another avenue to get the unit we wanted.

Lori


----------



## kckaren (Jul 3, 2007)

Loriannf said:


> I contacted atlantisfamilyfun regarding a possible rental.  Their prices were much higher than other advertised weeks, so I asked about a possible discount.  I was told it was not possible to discount; I was trying to rent both sides of a lock out unit.  I found them hard to work with, so we pursued another avenue to get the unit we wanted.
> 
> Lori



Where did you find that was better to rent at Harborside? 

We are looking for a week around 4/26/08, when my cousin is getting married there. We need to start looking! I don't think my 2 br Tahiti Village will trade well enough for Harborside!

Can't wait to go!:whoopie: 

Karen


----------



## ngalvin (Jul 13, 2007)

Loriannf said:


> I contacted atlantisfamilyfun regarding a possible rental.  Their prices were much higher than other advertised weeks, so I asked about a possible discount.  I was told it was not possible to discount; I was trying to rent both sides of a lock out unit.  I found them hard to work with, so we pursued another avenue to get the unit we wanted.
> 
> Lori



Just to clarify Lori's post.  By "hard to work with" I am sure she does not mean unpleasant.  Given the other posts I think it is safe to say we are always very punctual, professional and pleasant in all our dealings with Harborside, Atlantis owners and renters.

We actually did offer Lori a discount because she was booking two units.  Unfortunately we could not match the price she was getting for a timeshare sales tour package.


----------

